# New Wheels: Mavic vs. Neugent vs. Rol



## MrGuilt (Apr 20, 2015)

Hi! 

I'm thinking about getting some new wheels. There are two key reasons:

In the next couple years, I mayupgrade refresh my components, which would be to an 11-speed system. My current wheels won't support, and it'd be nice to spread the expense a bit.
Started road racing, and, while I expect whatever I get to "do everything," I want something a bit better than have right now. (Do everything on the road, I should say: train, race, centuries...)

*What I have right now*: Mavic Open Pro 32 spoke rims with Ultegra 6600 hubs. 

*Bike*: 2006 Habanero Titanium road frame, Ultegra 6600 group

*Me*: Fairly smooth, 155 lb 

Looking mostly at lighter-but-alloy wheels. 

*The candidates:*

Nuegent A310CW--good price point, but, there seemed to be mixed reviews for the predecessor company.
Rol Race SL
Mavic Ksyrium--either Equipe S or Elite S

They are all around $700, give or take (Ksyrium Eleite coming in at $800). My lean is to the the Ksyriums, as I have a lot of friends who have had good experiences. Any opinions among the three? Thoughts on Equite vs. Elite? Any other wheelsets I should consider?


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

I have some ROL race SL wheels. They are fine wheels. After these I do not think I'd go with any other make.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

Ksyriums are bombproof, but for that kind of money there are definitely better choices. Of the three you mentioned, the ROL Race SLs are probably the best. I had a pair myself, and I'd still have them if a motorist hadn't smashed them. You might also want to check the Boyd Altamonts which are very similar.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

At your weight, I don't think you can do too much better than these from here. 
Shimano Dura Ace 9000 C24 Wheels - Pair | Merlin Cycles

Also check out their Fulcrum prices which would be my other factory choice.


----------



## masont (Feb 6, 2010)

I really don't understand why anybody would buy a new Mavic wheel. They're about the least aero thing out there, they're narrow, and in a few years when Mavic decides you need new wheels they'll stop making replacement spokes that you can't get anywhere else. 

You can get stiff and durable in a much more attractive package.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

MrGuilt said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm thinking about getting some new wheels. There are two key reasons:
> 
> ...


If you've started road racing now, you've a few things to learn and a lot of improvements to make before your Open Pro/Ultegra wheels will slow you down over the length of a course.
Buy new wheels because you want to buy new wheels not because you need new wheels to do better with your racing.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

dcgriz said:


> If you've started road racing now, you've a few things to learn and a lot of improvements to make before your Open Pro/Ultegra wheels will slow you down over the length of a course.
> Buy new wheels because you want to buy new wheels not because you need new wheels to do better with your racing.


Right. And as far as the expense of going to 11 speed goes you'd just need a new rear hub not an entire wheel set.

So even if you do 'upgrade' keep that in mind and maybe get a new hub for those also. What you have now if pretty the ultimate wheel set to have as a backup, bad weather, whatever set to compliment also owning more pricey lighter wheels.


----------



## BelgianHammer (Apr 10, 2012)

MrGuilt,

Not to change the subject, but just wanted to welcome a fellow Haby owner! I've had mine for 9 years, and despite riding the pee out of it, even over these craterous pave' Belgian roads, the thing is as nice and fresh as the day I got it (wish I could say the same about my body, haha......)

p.s. John Neugent purposely went up to better wheels (better components--wife has a new rear, and it is as nice as anything out there....that's why John's prices jumped so much). Still, any of the three wheels you mentioned are going to serve you great. The only other thing I'd mention is don't forget to look at Boyd's wheels, FLO wheels, and WMD's wheels...all good stuff and good prices. Best of luck!!


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

I'd say wait for a coupon from Bicycle Wheel Warehouse, but the communication can be maddening. Very happy with my 'cross disc wheels though.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm not a road racer, but I play one on the internet. 

Also look at Williams Cycling as they have similar offerings and great CS like ROL.

I do like the Boyd Altamont specs, but I don't own them. 

You could go custom.
DT swiss 350 hubs.
Sapim Cx ray spokes
Boyd Altamont rims. (or you could pick the rim you like)


----------



## Corenfa (Jun 9, 2014)

I have ROL Race SLs as off-season/trainers and I just got a pair of Mavic Ksyrium Elite S wheels for the start of his racing career. Choosing between the two, the Mavic is the better constructed wheel. It's also lighter by about 100g (not a big deal). 

I do like the Race SL and it suits me pretty well, but if I were to buy another pair for myself in that range, it wouldn't be them. There are some good reynolds and HED in that range as well as the Mavic and all are too good to overlook.


----------



## jeepsouth (Nov 28, 2011)

SauronHimself said:


> Ksyriums are bombproof, but for that kind of money there are definitely better choices. Of the three you mentioned, the ROL Race SLs are probably the best. I had a pair myself, and I'd still have them if a motorist hadn't smashed them. You might also want to check the Boyd Altamonts which are very similar.



I'm in the market for some wheels myself. Also around $800. 
You said: ".....for that kind of money, there are definitely better choices."
Care to expand on that a bit, please? Can you give some specific suggestions? May help the OP, me, and others in his situation.
I've looked at Ritchey WCS Zeta II, Boyd Altamont, Rolf Aspin, Reynolds Stratus Pro. Also used the ProWheelBuilder build-your-own assistant.
BTW, I'm a bit bigger...195-200 lbs.....varies with my visits to the local BBQ/Beer joint.
Thanks.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

jeepsouth said:


> I'm in the market for some wheels myself. Also around $800.
> You said: ".....for that kind of money, there are definitely better choices."
> Care to expand on that a bit, please? Can you give some specific suggestions? May help the OP, me, and others in his situation.
> I've looked at Ritchey WCS Zeta II, Boyd Altamont, Rolf Aspin, Reynolds Stratus Pro. Also used the ProWheelBuilder build-your-own assistant.
> ...


Ksyrium Elite S wheels are boxy and only have the redeeming quality of being durable because the rims are heavy. The 18/20 spoke combination doesn't bode well for your weight, and it's not something I would even recommend unless you were below 130 pounds. For prebuilt choices I'd recommend the ROL Race SLRs or Boyd Altamonts in the stallion build. They would be cheaper than the Ksyriums, approximately the same weight, stronger thanks to the correct spoke counts, and definitely more aero. Because of the higher spoke counts, those wheels will be less likely to go out of true than the Ksyriums and will be easier to adjust if they do. Speaking of spokes, a replacement CX-Ray is about $3, whereas Ksyrium spokes are at least $5, and CX-Rays are considered the cream of the crop. Moreover, maintenance on a Ksyrium hub requires a special tool which is costly. Even if you don't buy it and take your wheel to the shop, the shop has to buy it, and it will reflect in your labor price. There isn't any unique advantage to owning Ksyrium Elites over the ROLs or Boyds, and this is just comparing prebuilt sets. With custom sets you have a plethora of options. Personally, i would recommend the following as a custom build:

Rim -- Pacenti SL23
Hubs: White Industries T11
Spokes -- Sapim CX-Ray
Nipples -- DT Swiss brass
On Pro Wheel Builder that set with rim tape and skewers runs $891.20 in a 24/28 spoke count and weights 1537 grams. This particular build is highly praised among road riders.


----------



## November Dave (Dec 7, 2011)

If you forego the CX Ray spokes in that build in favor of Lasers, you can bring the price down quite a bit. I know one place... 

CX Rays are wonderful spokes but in this type of build they don't buy you a whole lot of benefit - about 1w of aerodynamic savings and 0g of weight savings versus Lasers.


----------

